# The Emperor: God or not?



## claenn (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi,

I read "Galaxy in Flames" but I don't understand what's the Emporer exactly?
A god or just a strong psyker?

Horus said that the Emporer won't be worshiped and told everybody he isn't a god.
Keeler told another story: The Emporer is a god! And she gets power because of his strength as a god.

So what's the truth?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

No one knows for sure would be the short answer.

There's equally valid evidence to suggest he's 'just' an incredibly powerful psyker as their is to suggest he ascended to God-hood.
In the end it's what you believe because I doubt any of us could argue either side and reach a consensus.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

To be honest, the Emperor isn't a god. At least not in the same sense as the Chaos Gods. The Emperor as he currently is, is nothing more than a skeleton with an extremely strong force of will/psychic powers. The Chaos Gods inhabit the immaterium. The Warp. The space between space, and are true supernatural beings. Whereas the Emperor exists solely in the material realm, using his superior incorruptible will to guide the ships of the Imperium through the Warp. The Emperor is a man, however, through the amazing things that he did, and the status and lore that has followed him, he is worshiped as a god by the Imperium of Man. Forever sitting upon the Golden Throne of Earth. Forever a Man and Forever a God. 

that is my humble opinion on the matter.

CP


----------



## Jeanms_247 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, I think we can apply the concept of Gork and Mork in this case. While not initially a god, the fact that all the citizens of the Imperium believe in him as a God have probably created an entity in the warp that does grow stronger by the continued belief in him and that he is in some aspect, a creature of the warp


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well his soul exists in the warp and human sould do go to the emperor after death so..... its possible.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

The official origin of the Emperor is entirely unknown. It's theorized that he is the collective reincarnation of all of humanity's "shaman," or psykers. What we know for sure is that he was obscenely strong, had incredible longevity, and was quite possibly the strongest mortal psyker to ever live.

Chances are he isn't a god. At least, not as fluff defines it; gods are creatures of the warp. It's possible that the joint worship of him has created a warp entity, though whether this being would truly be the Emperor or just the Emperor as the Ecclesiarchy sees him is unknown.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

I would say his original goal was to become one after finishing the great crusade and insuring mankind's dominance over the galaxy. 

However the HH messed everything up but he may resume his mission if he does reincarnate when the golden throne collapses.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

One thing I think most people are overlooking, is the fact that the term 'god' is competely ambiguous in 40k (and indeed in real life). 

How do you class whether or not he is a god? well its down to your individual interpretation. The Yngir are described as 'gods', and if you take that to be the case its not only Warp entities that can be described as such.


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind (Mar 12, 2010)

The Emperor is not a god, although it's understandable why common people see him as such. He is simply the most powerful psyker ever, and represents the next evolutionary step for mankind - development of psychic powers.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

So looks like my post about us not being able to reach a consensus is being proved rather nicely :biggrin:

I personally wouldn't consider him a God by how I define such things (but then I wouldn't classify the 4 Powers as Gods either), but in the realms of 40K I can understand how he could be referred to as such with his powers being as close to a God's as makes little difference.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

i think instead of saying the Emperor is a 'god' say he is a 'demi-god', basically a mortal given a godlike status, ie; Greek mythology Zeus = god, Heracules = demi-god, but Heracules is sometimes considered a god for the things he did

god = "a supreme being according to some particular conception"
demi-god = "a deified mortal"
FYI; deified = "to make a god of; exalt to the rank of a deity; personify as a deity"

pretty simple, fits fluff does it not?

cheers

WKG


----------



## Zenith_of_Mind (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, pretty good explanation. I don't think the Emperor can be classified as a god, because the Chaos gods are made of pure energy, and I don't think they can enter the physical realm (that's why they corrupt others to do their bidding). On the other hand, I'm not completely sure about the older gods like those of the Eldar or the C'tan, but it seems they are also made of energy, not matter.

Therefore, the Emperor is not a god, he is simply a major badass.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

The term God doesn't matter. 

Assume the title reads: The Emperor: Power in the Warp or not?

The Chaos powers, whatever they are, listen to their subjects and reward them or disown them whenever they feel like it.

I think the emperor wants to become like them or wanted to, however his current state is a far cry from being even with the chaos powers.


----------



## moodswing (Mar 10, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> One thing I think most people are overlooking, is the fact that the term 'god' is competely ambiguous in 40k (and indeed in real life).
> 
> How do you class whether or not he is a god? well its down to your individual interpretation. The Yngir are described as 'gods', and if you take that to be the case its not only Warp entities that can be described as such.


Exactly. Where's the line between in 'incredibly powerful undying-yet-mortal psyker' and 'god'?

Even the 4 Chaos Gods, are not, in a fundamental sense, different from your basic daemon, other than sheer magnitude of power. They are daemons, like all the rest, just hella lot more power.



WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> i think instead of saying the Emperor is a 'god' say he is a 'demi-god', basically a mortal given a godlike status, ie; Greek mythology Zeus = god, Heracules = demi-god, but Heracules is sometimes considered a god for the things he did
> 
> god = "a supreme being according to some particular conception"
> demi-god = "a deified mortal"
> ...


One concept that has been touched upon here and there in the fluff, and will probably be explored to the close of the *HH* series, is the fact that the deification of the Emperor was something consciously created and encouraged as a manner of replacing the tanglible leadership and of the living Emperor with an intangible (but no less unifying) belief in Him Enthroned on Earth.

The godhood of the Emperor is essentially a political tool.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

moodswing said:


> Exactly. Where's the line between in 'incredibly powerful undying-yet-mortal psyker' and 'god'?
> 
> Even the 4 Chaos Gods, are not, in a fundamental sense, different from your basic daemon, other than sheer magnitude of power. They are daemons, like all the rest, just hella lot more power.


The Chaos powers are not daemons, daemons are either random entities from the warp or simply represent portions of their power.

The chaos powers can be defined as emotions turned sentient.



moodswing said:


> One concept that has been touched upon here and there in the fluff, and will probably be explored to the close of the *HH* series, is the fact that the deification of the Emperor was something consciously created and encouraged as a manner of replacing the tanglible leadership and of the living Emperor with an intangible (but no less unifying) belief in Him Enthroned on Earth.
> 
> The godhood of the Emperor is essentially a political tool.


It is a tool to keep the imperium in check and to give them something to hope for in such a cruel universe. The emperor's primary goal was to eradicate chaos and by pooling all their hopes and wishes towards the emperor, they somewhat empower him and not the chaos powers (I guess this is debatable).


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The term God doesn't matter.





moodswing said:


> Exactly. Where's the line between in 'incredibly powerful undying-yet-mortal psyker' and 'god'?


Exactly  - Labelling an entity a 'god' or not does nothing to change the facts. For all intents and purposes its pointless.



Malus Darkblade said:


> they somewhat empower him and not the chaos powers (I guess this is debatable).


Indeed it is debatable


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I tell you one thing the Big E wasnt...a good cook.


----------



## moodswing (Mar 10, 2010)

how do you know? maybe he vat-grew the first grox? 



mal said:


> The Chaos powers are not daemons, daemons are either random entities from the warp or simply represent portions of their power.
> 
> The chaos powers can be defined as emotions turned sentient.


yup. the daemons are entities fro the warp.

so are the Chaos Gods. Entities. Warp Entities. 

Everything in the warp can be 'defined' being born of emotion of materium sentients. 


> It is a tool to keep the imperium in check and to give them something to hope for in such a cruel universe. The emperor's primary goal was to eradicate chaos and by pooling all their hopes and wishes towards the emperor, they somewhat empower him and not the chaos powers (I guess this is debatable).


no. Chaos cannot be 'eradicated'. he Emperor wanted 2 things. 1) The evolution of humanity to universal psyker powers _a la eldar_ without the crutch of religion or the depradation of daemons till they were ready for it; and 2) an ability to travel the stars without warp jumps.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

moodswing said:


> how do you know? maybe he vat-grew the first grox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Chaos powers are not simply warp entities like its other inhabitants (IE enslavers who were not born of emotion but were naturally present in the Warp).

They are unique in that they were clumps of emotion turned sentient, something unprecedented in the history of the warp, as seen in the War of Heaven, where the creations of the Old Ones eventually paved the way for the emergence of these intelligent and powerful warp entities.



moodswing said:


> no. Chaos cannot be 'eradicated'. he Emperor wanted 2 things. 1) The evolution of humanity to universal psyker powers _a la eldar_ without the crutch of religion or the depradation of daemons till they were ready for it; and 2) an ability to travel the stars without warp jumps.


Some people are of the notion that chaos is eternal but I disagree.

Yes they are eternal when their source of 'food' is present, but in the lifetime of the Old Ones, the warp was chaos-free and this is because they didn't create any psychically attuned races until their war with the Necrons/Ctan.

So before this war, the chaos powers were not sentient and thus 'not alive' so it is logical to conclude that the removal of psychically attuned races would ultimately lead to their demise.

The likelihood of that occurring however is, putting aside GW's business marketing schemes, remote and thus _technically _yes it can be said that the Chaos powers are eternal.


----------



## claenn (Mar 14, 2010)

But why are the Emperor's prayers are so powerful against the Chaos?

Just look in "Galaxy in Flames" like Keeler uses them to defeat the Horror.


----------



## Helvron (Jan 4, 2010)

moodswing said:


> yup. the daemons are entities fro the warp.
> 
> so are the Chaos Gods. Entities. Warp Entities.
> 
> Everything in the warp can be 'defined' being born of emotion of materium sentients.



the Daemons are the physical manifsations of the chaos gods. the Chaos Gods are not for all intents and purposes, Daemons. they exist in the warp, but just being a warp being doesn't mean your a Daemon.



claenn said:


> But why are the Emperor's prayers are so powerful against the Chaos?
> 
> Just look in "Galaxy in Flames" like Keeler uses them to defeat the Horror.


i say that Keeler just unlocked some of her psyker potential... and mistook it for faith and the Emperor being god working through her. does anyone else think that those who being the Emperor was a god and worshiped him where not truly faithful to the Emperor, after all they did disobey him time and time again by worshiping him.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

> Some people are of the notion that chaos is eternal but I disagree.
> 
> Yes they are eternal when their source of 'food' is present, but in the lifetime of the Old Ones, the warp was chaos-free and this is because they didn't create any psychically attuned races until their war with the Necrons/Ctan.
> 
> ...


Chaos is the warp, the warp is chaos, and both are eternal. Even if you kill off all races attuned to the warp (which may or may not kill off chaos entities, we can't say for sure), chaos and the warp would still exist. It would just be calmer.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

K3k3000 said:


> Chaos is the warp, the warp is chaos, and both are eternal. Even if you kill off all races attuned to the warp (which may or may not kill off chaos entities, we can't say for sure), chaos and the warp would still exist. It would just be calmer.


Chaos is not the warp, the warp was chaos free at one point. Chaos as we know it is an infestation, a plague upon the once taint-free warp.

It was also very calm, to the point where the Old Ones traversed through the immaterium without fear or caution until they reached a point where they had to find an alternative means to travel through the galaxy, hence their creation of the Webway.

Some food for thought, the Old ones indirectly _created _the Chaos powers. And in my book, anything that creates something is more powerful than their creation.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Chaos is not the warp, the warp was chaos free at one point. Chaos as we know it is an infestation, a plague upon the once taint-free warp.


"Chaos is the psychic energy that composes Warp space. More generally, 'Chaos"' refers to anything related to Chaos, including its influence, the Gods of Chaos, their followers, and the Warp. Chaos is almost synonymous with the Warp - the two concepts are inseparable: Chaos is the limitless ocean of spiritual and emotional energy that defines the Warp."

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Chaos



> Some food for thought, the Old ones indirectly _created _the Chaos powers. And in my book, anything that creates something is more powerful than their creation.


How so? If I build an invincible machine with virtually unlimited firepower that's capable of thoughts far more advanced and complex than my own,can manipulate humanity in subtle ways beyond my ken, and is powered by people's thoughts my creation is far more powerful than me. That's essentially what the old ones did.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

K3k3000 said:


> "Chaos is the psychic energy that composes Warp space. More generally, 'Chaos"' refers to anything related to Chaos, including its influence, the Gods of Chaos, their followers, and the Warp. Chaos is almost synonymous with the Warp - the two concepts are inseparable: Chaos is the limitless ocean of spiritual and emotional energy that defines the Warp."
> 
> http://[U]wh40k[/U].lexicanum.com/wiki/Chaos


The above is true for the current 40K universe, but as I mentioned, this was not always the case.



K3k3000 said:


> How so? If I build an invincible machine with virtually unlimited firepower that's capable of thoughts far more advanced and complex than my own,can manipulate humanity in subtle ways beyond my ken, and is powered by people's thoughts my creation is far more powerful than me. That's essentially what the old ones did.


We don't know what the Old ones are truly capable of other than creating entire races, something the chaos powers are incapable of doing, otherwise they would undoubtedly create millions of different races to just worship them and feed them with emotions.

We can't assume the chaos powers are more powerful because we don't know what the Old Ones could do other than create powerful races or battle against the combined forces of Necrons and Ctans without perishing or what their limitations were whereas with the chaos powers, we do know what they are capable of and what their limitations are.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> The above is true for the current 40K universe, but as I mentioned, this was not always the case.


I really don't think that's true. We need to get CoTE in here to settle this.



> We don't know what the Old ones are truly capable of other than creating entire races, something the chaos powers are incapable of doing, otherwise they would undoubtedly create millions of different races to just worship them and feed them with emotions.


I'm fairly certain that the greater daemons of the chaos gods are created by them personally. This is true of the Keeper of Secrets, at least. So while the chaos gods might not be able to create any mortal races, they can create infinite greater daemons.



> We can't assume the chaos powers are more powerful because we don't know what the Old Ones could do other than create powerful races or battle against the combined forces of Necrons and Ctans without perishing or what their limitations were whereas with the chaos powers, we do know what they are capable of and what their limitations are


We know the Old Ones are capable of being driven extinct by a race of warp creatures. And we know the eldar, whose empire surpassed the Old One's in power, fell to the might of Slaanesh. And we certainly don't know the full extent of chaos' powers.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Well in the Old Ones defense they were somewhat dead when the eldar surpassed them and they (the ELDAR) never really managed to achieve the same tech level.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> One thing I think most people are overlooking, is the fact that the term 'god' is competely ambiguous in 40k (and indeed in real life).
> 
> How do you class whether or not he is a god? well its down to your individual interpretation. The Yngir are described as 'gods', and if you take that to be the case its not only Warp entities that can be described as such.



_“If a man gathers ten thousand suns in his hands... If a man seeds a hundred thousand worlds with his sons and daughters, and grants them custody of the galaxy itself... If a man guides a million vessels between the infinite stars with a mere thought... Then I pray you tell me, if you are able, how such a man is anything less than a god.”_

-- The primarch Lorgar, from _The First Heretic _


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> _“If a man gathers ten thousand suns in his hands... If a man seeds a hundred thousand worlds with his sons and daughters, and grants them custody of the galaxy itself... If a man guides a million vessels between the infinite stars with a mere thought... Then I pray you tell me, if you are able, how such a man is anything less than a god.”_
> 
> -- The primarch Lorgar, from _The First Heretic _


hot damn... there's not much arguing that can be done when passages from a heretofore unreleased novel come into play. :laugh:

CP


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

K3k3000 said:


> I really don't think that's true. We need to get CoTE in here to settle this.


Haha ok 



K3k3000 said:


> I'm fairly certain that the greater daemons of the chaos gods are created by them personally. This is true of the Keeper of Secrets, at least. So while the chaos gods might not be able to create any mortal races, they can create infinite greater daemons.


Yeah well summoning greater daemons is not the same as creating an entire race. They're just like magical beings given temporary life.



K3k3000 said:


> We know the Old Ones are capable of being driven extinct by a race of warp creatures.


Yeah well nothing in the WH40K universe is weakness free and they had to get wiped out some way or another by GW.



K3k3000 said:


> And we certainly don't know the full extent of chaos' powers.


Sure we do, we know they are capable of doing anything within their realm and that they are capable of swaying powerful figures to their side.



K3k3000 said:


> And we know the eldar, whose empire surpassed the Old One's in power, fell to the might of Slaanesh.





gen.ahab said:


> Well in the Old Ones defense they were somewhat dead when the eldar surpassed them and they never really managed to achieve the same tech level.


Dude that's so wrong. The Old Ones were comparable to the Necrons in terms of tech, the Eldar are _nothing _compared to the Old Ones in terms of technology, they were taught seemingly everything they know by the Old Ones nurturing hands.

They're like the Xel'Naga to the Protoss (Starcraft reference  )


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> They are unique in that they were clumps of emotion turned sentient, something unprecedented in the history of the warp


I wouldn't say unprecedented, the Warp is often described as the 'echo' or 'mirror' of Real Space, almost everything that plays out in Real Space has some effect on the Warp. It wasn't unprecedented that sentient beings' emotions effected the warp, it was just that the forces unleashed during the War in Heaven began to disturb the warp which hadn't happened to the same extents prior to that.



Malus Darkblade said:


> Some people are of the notion that chaos is eternal but I disagree.
> 
> Yes they are eternal when their source of 'food' is present, but in the lifetime of the Old Ones, the warp was chaos-free and this is because they didn't create any psychically attuned races until their war with the Necrons/Ctan.
> 
> ...


Thats a given, but I think your making the mistake of looking at the Warp from a chronological perspective.



Malus Darkblade said:


> Chaos is not the warp, the warp was chaos free at one point. Chaos as we know it is an infestation, a plague upon the once taint-free warp.
> 
> It was also very calm, to the point where the Old Ones traversed through the immaterium without fear or caution until they reached a point where they had to find an alternative means to travel through the galaxy, hence their creation of the Webway.
> 
> Some food for thought, the Old ones indirectly _created _the Chaos powers. And in my book, anything that creates something is more powerful than their creation.


Chaos _is_ Warpspace, and Warpspace _is_ Chaos. The two are indivisible (as said in the Daemons Codex).

anything that creates something is more powerful than their creation? Sorry but thats absolute poppycock! - you yourself can't think of any examples where the creations are superior to the creators? 

Okay heres a few to get us started: AI, Frankenstein(!), genetically modified things... (Yeah okay, those are some poor examples but you get my meaning!)

And maybe a 40k example? The Emperor and the Primarchs; "He created twenty super-human creatures, twenty beings whose powers equalled, and in some respects exceeded, his own." - Codex Imperialis page 20.



Malus Darkblade said:


> The above is true for the current 40K universe, but as I mentioned, this was not always the case.


Not always the case in Real Space no, but in the Warp... 



Malus Darkblade said:


> We can't assume the chaos powers are more powerful because we don't know what the Old Ones could do other than create powerful races or battle against the combined forces of Necrons and Ctans without perishing or what their limitations were whereas with the chaos powers, we do know what they are capable of and what their limitations are.


Why are we now comparing the power of the Chaos Gods to the Old Ones?! Whatever the reason, its a question that cannot be answered really. 



K3k3000 said:


> I really don't think that's true. We need to get CoTE in here to settle this.


Hope I've helped 



Malus Darkblade said:


> Sure we do, we know they are capable of doing anything within their realm and that they are capable of swaying powerful figures to their side.


And thats the extent of their powers is it? 

Of course we don't know the true limit of the Warp Gods' power, influence or ability - mainly because they are incomprehensable to mortals.



Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> _“If a man gathers ten thousand suns in his hands... If a man seeds a hundred thousand worlds with his sons and daughters, and grants them custody of the galaxy itself... If a man guides a million vessels between the infinite stars with a mere thought... Then I pray you tell me, if you are able, how such a man is anything less than a god.”_
> 
> -- The primarch Lorgar, from _The First Heretic _


Wow that is awesome :grin: - Cheers for that Aaron. But again it comes to perspective. The term 'god' is ambiguous, even though the Imperium during the Great Crusade knew the Emperor did all that, most still didn't percieve him as a god (mainly because he told them he wasn't but still!).

Its fantastic having you as a member of Heresy!


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Yeah well summoning greater daemons is not the same as creating an entire race. They're just like magical beings given temporary life.


Both have their advantages and disadvantages. Greater daemons are warp creatures that can't surive long in the materium and the eldar and ork are flesh and blood beings that can't survive long in the warp. I'd say creating an entire race of powerful, free-thinking beings is about on par with creating an infinite number of powerful warp embodiments.



> Yeah well nothing in the WH40K universe is weakness free and they had to get wiped out some way or another by GW.


At the moment there's no force in the galaxy that can even remotely challenge the power of the chaos gods.



> Dude that's so wrong. The Old Ones were comparable to the Necrons in terms of tech, the Eldar are _nothing _compared to the Old Ones in terms of technology, they were taught seemingly everything they know by the Old Ones nurturing hands.
> 
> They're like the Xel'Naga to the Protoss (Starcraft reference  )


There's an important distinction between technology and power. The eldar empire was greater than any empire that ever existed in the galaxy, including that of the old ones. If both races were to co-exist in conflict, the eldar would be victorious despite their inferior technology.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

@malus,
Before you think about interpreting what people are saying stop what you are doing and forgot about it. IOW That's is not what I said, not even close. You just agreed with me on every damn point I made. Lol


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

K3k3000 said:


> At the moment there's no force in the galaxy that can even remotely challenge the power of the chaos gods.


Yes, at the moment this is true, excluding the Ctan though in my opinion.



K3k3000 said:


> There's an important distinction between technology and power. The eldar empire was greater than any empire that ever existed in the galaxy, including that of the old ones. If both races were to co-exist in conflict, the eldar would be victorious despite their inferior technology.



The Old Ones were also very potent psychers, more so than the Eldar. 

The OO also were not interested in making empires, rather seeding empty worlds with life and guiding races that were at supposedly genetic dead ends into something more.

Regardless I'm positive the OO could easily wipe out the Eldar, especially considering they taught them everything they know




gen.ahab said:


> @malus,
> Before you think about interpreting what people are saying stop what you are doing and forgot about it. IOW That's is not what I said, not even close. You just agreed with me on every damn point I made. Lol


??????????


----------



## ironhammer (Aug 14, 2008)

I've always theorized that the emperor is a warp-god, i always felt that it best explained how he would be able to reincarnate, his mysterious origins, and one other oddity, the warp entities (gods included) are just creatures that feed on emotion for nourishment rather than food, the gods just happen to feed on more pervasive emotions like anger (korne), Indulgence (Slaneesh), suffering (nurgle), and deceit/ambition (tzeench), but there are no named warp entities that feed on positive emotions like hope, order, security, faith, etc... these emotions are equally as present as the others so it would make sense (at least to me) that the emperor was this god, or at least a greater daemon of it.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

ironhammer said:


> but there are no named warp entities that feed on positive emotions like hope, order, security, faith, etc... these emotions are equally as present as the others


Hope goes to Tzeentch. Constant and Flippant Change being Hope pushed to the extreme.

Order, security and faith are not emotions. Faith itself has a profound effect on the warp, in the sense that if enough people believe something it can happen in or via the Warp - but faith is not an emotion in itself.

Also there is no such thing as 'positive' or 'negative' emotions, all emotions are encompassed within the warp and the Major Chaos Gods cover the most prominent emotions abound in the galaxy, just often pushed to their extremes via the base desires of Mortals (The Id). Love would go to Slaanesh in some form or another, Hope to Tzeentch etc.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It is said that the vast majority of the emperors being is in the warp and that the souls of humans go to him after death, considering the number of humans that have died that is a fairly large amount of power that would be going to the emperor. If this is so than perhaps after the emperors’ death he would in fact become a warp god.


----------



## K3k3000 (Dec 28, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> Yes, at the moment this is true, excluding the Ctan though in my opinion.


It's arguable. Personally I think if you were to remove the barriers that restrict the C'tan and the chaos gods from fighting, allow the chaos gods to physically manifest themselves, motivate them to fight, I think a single chaos god could wipe the flow with all the C'tan there ever were and ever will be. But that's just me.






> The Old Ones were also very potent psychers, more so than the Eldar.
> 
> The OO also were not interested in making empires, rather seeding empty worlds with life and guiding races that were at supposedly genetic dead ends into something more.
> 
> Regardless I'm positive the OO could easily wipe out the Eldar, especially considering they taught them everything they know


It's possible. Then again, to use your own metaphor, the Xel'naga taught the Zerg and Protoss everything they know and still got their keisters handed o them twice.


----------

